# Excessive groin licking after groom



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

How old is Bernard ? Maybe the area was just a little irritated and now that he doesn't have any hair to cover it, it rubs on stuff on the ground and it's giving him allergies ? Maybe some kind of plant in your yard ? Or, maybe he pees a little on himself when he goes and it gets to the skin, causing a little burning ?

Either way a good wash of the area with only luke warm water might help. No shampoo for now.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

They do tend to lick areas that have been shaved.  I'd just spray some colloidal silver spray or vetericin on it and try to ignore it.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Fletcher chews at his tail and feet the first few days after they've been shaved. I don't think either had been done in the 7 months prior to me getting them. He seems spooked when he goes outside and the wind blows on his naked bits but gets over it after a few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lepetitoeuf (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions!

Dechi, he's only 6 months old, I wonder if the clippers were a bit harsh on his more sensitive areas, but I might try washing with warm water, that's a good idea.

CharismaticMillie, I hadn't heard of those, but I've just ordered some Vetericyn, that looks ideal 

Kayla, thanks also, it must be pretty weird the first time all your 'bits' get shaved! He doesn't seem to obsess over one particular area, so maybe it is just the weirdness of it all!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I don't know how particular you are to having that area shaved right close to the skin. I groom my own Poodles and when I take the clippers around the groin area, I hold them up a tad so the long, wispy hair gets taken off and it's short, but I hold them up off the skin there. It seems like such an extra sensitive area. You could ask the groomer to do it that way if you don't care about a little peach fuzz around there. 

Some kind of soothing spray would be good. But it should feel better pretty soon. Good luck.


----------



## lepetitoeuf (May 3, 2015)

I am seriously considering home grooming, I'm just scared about doing the first one! I'll look on the web a bit further I think for some info/tutorials.

Anyway, the update today is that I managed to put a t-shirt on him (back to front, tail through the head hole!) overnight to prevent excessive licking and today it looks like there is some swelling and maybe an infection on his, err, johnson.

Vets, here we come!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

It's the same as dogs bring sensitive for face feet clipping. It's individual, can be affected by skin color and depends on how often dog get clipped. They do adjust. I do have many grooming clients that cannot have short sanitary trims and lots that get a #15. Do it's what they are used to, need a clean, cool blade. It's usually the prickly ends of cut hair or the new naked area that bugs them ( think close continental shave for the first time-dogs always looking at their back end to see who touched them)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

